# HOW TO: Replace broken window regulator (AKA remove door panel) in a 2012 VW Touareg



## strohj (Apr 26, 2002)

This will help anyone who has to remove the door panel for whatever else my ails your car

*Tools you will need:*
•	T20 Torx
•	T25 Torx
•	T30 Torx
•	1 Set of interior tools

















*Step 1:* Roll down the window









*Step 2:* Remove the T25 Torx Screw on the bottom of the door









*Step 3:* Pop out the light and disconnect it









*Step 4:* Remove door pull handle cover









*Step 5:* Remove T30 Torx screw inside door handle









*Step 6:* Popup the window switch panel, starting at the far right of it









*Step 7:* Disconnect window switch









*Step 8:* Remove 2 T30 Torx Screws









*Step 9:* Starting on the bottom corner, pull door panel to pop-out from the door, NOTE that there is still 1 more T30 Torx screw holding in the door at the top right corner, the locations are marked with red arrows. The offending screw is marked with a sextant in the top right.









*Step 10:* Disconnect wiring harnesses that hold the door panel to the door

















*Step 11:* Take a deep breath, drink your favorite beer.. follow it with some bourbon, cos the next step will make a monk curse

*Step 12:* Remove these T20 Torx Screws while the door is hanging from the one last T30 Torx Screw in the corner









*Step 13:* (if you are lucky, and the last T30 Torx screw didn't break out of the plastic) You can remove the Trim Panel, which will reveal the last damned T30 Torx Screw, remove the screw

I don’t have a pic cos mine broke


*Step 14:* pop off the door latch cable

Once again no Pic.. mine just popped off by itself


*Step 15: *Admire the broken Window regulator, and unplug any wiring that goes to it









The window regulator needs to pulled towards you on the side with no wires(Left side of the pic) it simply just pops off

*Step 16:* Remove all the quick plugs? From the door so you can re-use them.

They stay in the door by being compressed, to remove them you must pull them longer
*Closed:*









*Open: *









Make sure they are all open before you put them back in the door Panel at the appropriate spots

*Step 17: *re-install everything.. in the reverse order
*Step 18: *Reset the Pinch protection on the new window regulator so that Auto-open and close will work
1.	Push window close button and hold it for 5 seconds after the window has completely closed
2.	Push Window open button and hold it for 5 seconds after the window has fully opened
3.	Repeat both steps 1 more time, to make sure it is calibrated
*Step 19:* Admire your handiwork and go drink another beer and/or a bourbon


----------



## partshelp (Oct 1, 2018)

video for 2007 touareg regulator replacement
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZrRMT2A-fM&t=5s


----------

